# Insurance covering road sharing



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Hi guys, 

any suggestions on insurer which covers ubering? I Uber only do a couple of days perhaps 10-15 hrs in total.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Tv_uber said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any suggestions on insurer which covers ubering? I Uber only do a couple of days perhaps 10-15 hrs in total.


Try NRMA or Bingle.


----------



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Try NRMA or Bingle.


Thank you I went for nrma… the best price for casual ubernut


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

RACQ do rideshare cover as a no additional charge addon as well.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Kyanar said:


> RACQ do rideshare cover as a no additional charge addon as well.


He’s based in Sydney. Does RACQ offer car insurance to drivers based outside of Queensland?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> He’s based in Sydney. Does RACQ offer car insurance to drivers based outside of Queensland?


Probably not. Good point. Still useful to know for QLD based members.


----------



## Bobalski (Jun 17, 2019)

I found Bingle easily the most competitive price for insurance which fully covers rideshare.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Bobalski said:


> I found Bingle easily the most competitive price for insurance which fully covers rideshare.


Something to keep in mind is that with Bingle you can insure only for market value and not agreed value. Moreover, your no-claim bonus is affected if you claim including where you weren’t at fault.

Another reason NRMA suits me is that they have a generous loyalty discount of up to 25% that I benefit from.

See:






Loyalty Discount


NRMA Insurance rewards you for your entire relationship with us - the more policies you have and the longer you stay with us, the more you can save.




www.nrma.com.au


----------

